# Zuwenig Arbeitsspeicher?



## Nottulner (13. März 2015)

Hi

Mein Bekannter hat folgendes Problem immer wenn er ins Spiel einlogge dauert es ewig bis alles an NPCs usw geladen ist. Dann bekommt er immer die Meldung das ein Addon konnte nicht geladen werden weil er zuwenig Arbeitsspeicher hat.
Dabei hat er 8 GB Ram drinne.  Hatte ja gedacht das es an seinem NT liegt was aber nun in das Straight Power 10 500W getauscht wurde. Aber das Problem ist geblieben.

Sein System: i5 4570, 8 GB Ram, Gigabyte r9 280x 1x SSD und 3 Festplatten.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. März 2015)

Hat er schonmal geschaut, ob alle RAM-Riegel erkannt werden?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. März 2015)

Bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass das ein Problem vom Addon ist. Bestimmt veraltet/fehlerbehaftet.


----------



## Nottulner (13. März 2015)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Hat er schonmal geschaut, ob alle RAM-Riegel erkannt werden?



Zeigt im Taskmanager 8GB an also denke werden alle erkannt. 
Das mit dem Addon werde ich mal testen wenn es daran liegt dann fliegt es.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. März 2015)

Nottulner schrieb:


> Zeigt im Taskmanager 8GB an also denke werden alle erkannt.



Dann wird es wohl wirklich am Addon liegen.


----------



## Nottulner (13. März 2015)

Der Knaller hat alte addons laden an gehabt und deshalb gurkte das Spiel so rum. 
Ausgestellt nu gehts.


----------



## blackbird (13. März 2015)

Hört sich irgendwie nach Eso an, kann das sein? Wenn ja, dort gibts ein Lua MemoryLimit in der Usersettings.txt. Das steht standart auf 64MB. Kann man aber gut auch auf 96MB oder 128MB anheben und veraltete addons aktivieren muss nicht zwingend zu Problemen führen. Habe ich selber einige, die seit Monaten so ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## Nottulner (15. März 2015)

sind hier im wow forum


----------

